# History of alcohol abuse



## cpccoder2008 (Jan 3, 2012)

My doctor's are always stating "history of alcohol abuse" but never tells me when their last drink was leaving me to ASSUME that they no longer drink. My question is should i be using the V code or the 305.00, this is for the inpatient hospital side.

Thanks


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

cpccoder2008 said:


> My doctor's are always stating "history of alcohol abuse" but never tells me when their last drink was leaving me to ASSUME that they no longer drink. My question is should i be using the V code or the 305.00, this is for the inpatient hospital side.
> 
> Thanks



If they state "history of" that is what you code.  If it is active alcholism then that needs to be documented before it can be coded.


----------

